# AT @ School?



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Do you guys get on Archery Talk at school?
Well I do.
But i use it for my assignments.
I have a Website Design class, and here is some of my work so far for my site.



View attachment 324037


View attachment 324038


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

That's pretty cool!! I'm homeschooled so whenever I am not home and my computer isn't in use by my mom, dad or sister, it's available!!


----------



## OH3dshooter (Dec 10, 2006)

*yep*

i get on it at school everyday...thats where im at now...lol and ...im in a webdesign class just like you and i do the same thing


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> That's pretty cool!! I'm homeschooled so whenever I am not home and my computer isn't in use by my mom, dad or sister, it's available!!


same here:wink: its funny how much we have in common:wink:


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Our school has an internet filter which blocks anything partially useful.


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

armyboy said:


> same here:wink: its funny how much we have in common:wink:


Haha, homeschooled here also :wink:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

nope my school has it blocked


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

2wyoming said:


> Do you guys get on Archery Talk at school?
> Well I do.
> But i use it for my assignments.
> I have a Website Design class, and here is some of my work so far for my site.
> ...


we have access to AT at my school. at least we used to. i haven't tried to go on in a while...

anyways, those are some nice pics. very good work there. but... i don't see any recurvers or traditionals shooters. what gives? lol


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

XCalibre said:


> we have access to AT at my school. at least we used to. i haven't tried to go on in a while...
> 
> anyways, those are some nice pics. very good work there. but... i don't see any recurvers or traditionals shooters. what gives? lol


I am working on the traditional page as we speak


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> nope my school has it blocked


try this.

https://www.vtunnel.com

It unblocks sites.
I use it at school for myspace, and you tube sometimes.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i use it for my assinments too.:wink:


----------



## buckshot95 (Oct 19, 2006)

i am on AT every day at school some times i use it for school but mostly for fun when i have time.


----------



## hoyt-tec2011 (Feb 11, 2006)

*lucky*

most of you guys are lucky. My school is so retarted. They blocked it. i was like how do you block the best website ever?


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

hoyt-tec2011 said:


> most of you guys are lucky. My school is so retarted. They blocked it. i was like how do you block the best website ever?


if u go to vtunnel.com you should be able to access AT :mg::mg::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Jamis said:


> Haha, homeschooled here also :wink:


hey i didn't now you where home schooled that great! you like it? how long you been home schooled?


----------



## WOWcham (Apr 9, 2007)

i was going on evrey day during study hall but the figured out how to block v tunnel. but i can get youtube thro www.youtube.ca and alot of sites work with a .ca address withch they dont usally think of. also if your school is using hacker whacker for security its easilly avoided


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I always have something to do while at school...So sadly, I really don't have the time to browse here.


----------



## hoyt-tec2011 (Feb 11, 2006)

*v-tunnel*

yea we used to use v-tunnel and firefox and yellow hard hat and a bunch of other crap but my school is pretty smart and they blocked like everything


----------



## Harmony (Jun 27, 2007)

lol i use it during school...C2K system hasent blocked it


----------



## KSHunterKid (Jan 2, 2008)

I get on at school ans read stuff. Just i dont log in. I dont think they would like that! :tongue:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

KSHunterKid said:


> I get on at school ans read stuff. Just i dont log in. I dont think they would like that! :tongue:


Ah how would they know? I log in at school when i have the chance.. but im not around a computer much at school.


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

i'm homeschooled so i can get on at anytime of the day or night. I'm on a few times during the day. I dont have anyone on the computer when i want to use it cuz i have my own computer and i dont have the problem on having sites blocked.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

armyboy said:


> hey i didn't now you where home schooled that great! you like it? how long you been home schooled?


Yeah I like it!!! I think it's wayy better then goin to my school because my school district is not that good...  I've been homeschooled since I was 4? just say since Preschool



icessarchery said:


> i'm homeschooled so i can get on at anytime of the day or night. I'm on a few times during the day. I dont have anyone on the computer when i want to use it cuz i have my own computer and i dont have the problem on having sites blocked.


I have to share the computer until I get my new one... But I'm still on alot! No Sites on my computer are blocked!!!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> Yeah I like it!!! I think it's wayy better then goin to my school because my school district is not that good...  I've been homeschooled since I was 4? just say since Preschool
> 
> 
> 
> I have to share the computer until I get my new one... But I'm still on alot! No Sites on my computer are blocked!!!


same here but have got blocked sites but not this one
i have always been school, and so have my 5 others brothers and sisters :wink: i love it


----------



## Twinsfan (Aug 9, 2007)

my schools is blocked.


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

mines not luckily


----------



## Harmony (Jun 27, 2007)

dang!!! i cant get on the chat anymore in school!!! but i can get on here!!!


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

armyboy said:


> hey i didn't now you where home schooled that great! you like it? how long you been home schooled?


Sorry, I havent been on this thread in a while! Anways, ya this is my first year, and i love it!


----------



## armyboy (Jul 10, 2007)

Jamis said:


> Sorry, I havent been on this thread in a while! Anways, ya this is my first year, and i love it!


yep i love it too, get to get up a 10, go hunting when ever i want and to school in my night cloths, and much much more :wink::wink::wink::wink:


----------



## HoytHelixBoy (Jul 8, 2007)

yep i can get this site at my school 2.The onley thing we cant get is Myspace:sad:


----------



## Jamis (Apr 8, 2007)

armyboy said:


> yep i love it too, get to get up a 10, go hunting when ever i want and to school in my night cloths, and much much more :wink::wink::wink::wink:


exactly! :wink:


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

im on right now im in my first period which i dont like


----------



## Indiana_hunter (Dec 6, 2006)

Haha, I get on just about every chance I have to use a computer. It hasnt gotten blocked yet.


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Indiana_hunter said:


> Haha, I get on just about every chance I have to use a computer. It hasnt gotten blocked yet.


Me too


----------



## meshmover67 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Proxys*

c'mon boys proxyfrog.net never fails =)


----------



## Bowhunt4life (Dec 28, 2007)

Bowhunt4life said:


> im on right now im in my first period which i dont like


and in second which i dont like:angry::thumbs_do:uzi::uzi::set1_CHAPLIN3::chicken01::hairy::set1_punch:


----------

